# Israel



## potjernik (Mar 8, 2007)

I live in Israel, but since I don't speak/read Hebrew, I cannot use trail maps.
I am in constant search for bike trails, and would be willing to exchange information with others. I mapped few trails with Google Earth, so if anyone interested, send me a mail to vladimir DOT pran AT gmail DOT com


----------



## etal (Jan 26, 2004)

While I personally don't understand a word I have a notion that this just might help you. 
Its a website and forum of israeli mountain bikers in russian:
http://www.velik.org


----------



## yehudanachum (Apr 11, 2007)

send me a private message or email and I will call you and try to hook you up. See what kind of riding you are in to. LOTS of great riding


----------

